#kubuntu-council 2018-03-19
<tsimonq2> valorie: I just had a conversation with lisandro who informed me that there isn't packaging already.
<tsimonq2> I told him that I'd package it in Ubuntu first, and once it's accepted, upstream it to Debian.
<tsimonq2> Then we can sync.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I just wonder why they dragged their feet (and we did too)
<tsimonq2> valorie: My guess is that the only reason for this is a lack of human resources.
<valorie> I assume so
<valorie> yay, installing falkon on my now-refurbed travel laptop
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> which is now on artful beta, encrypted lvm
<valorie> can I easily partition it now after a new install?
<tsimonq2> You should be...
<valorie> it seemed easier to just take the whole disk than figure out how to partition manually when installing
<valorie> it's an ssd now rather than the sshd it was before
<valorie> and a terabyte rather than "only" 500 GB
<valorie> so I should be able to test two installs quite easily
<valorie> if not 3!
<valorie> could do 16.04 and 14.04
<valorie> dropbox and falkon, nearly set
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1105x688) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mnKOJLBl/file_5324.jpg
<valorie> by the way before i forget, besides falkon, we should give a bit of a shout-out to kio-gdrive
<valorie> not enough people know about it
<valorie> I find it very useful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep. that would be good. worth of going in release notes at very least, and social media, even if it doesn't get installed by default
<valorie> exactly
<tsimonq2> I'll get peruse done in time, I promise!
<tsimonq2> Make that front and center, just for valorie :D
<valorie> that would be super
<valorie> the screenshots of that will be very catchy
<valorie> not so much gdrive, lol
<valorie> ok back to work
<valorie> tsimonq2, acheronuk - <3
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> latte-dock as well
<tsimonq2> Ah, right!
<tsimonq2> BTW @acheronuk, did you want to do that new release, or should I?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 latte-dock? I have all changes I want pushed to kubuntu_bionic_archive branch. so I can give you the sources to upload, or you can do it yourself. I don't mind
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-20
<tsimonq2> I can do it then @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/latte-dock/0.7.4-0ubuntu1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (for ref)
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: peruse is now installable in Bionic! \o/
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> I'll start up the little lappy and dooo eeeet
<valorie> thank you for your work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Np :D
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-21
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1757320
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-23
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Wallpaper suggestions from me: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7758#134111
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-24
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/86ptl2/kubuntu_1804_lts_w_plasma_512_lts_could_possibly/
<valorie> voted
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-16
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just catching up with this WOW @jphilips thank you for all this feedback, I'll make a work list and see what can be done 🥰
<jphilips> glad to be able to help
<jphilips> is IrcsomeBot another platform?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well it's very welcome input thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The bot is bridging to telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think it's the link between IRC and ..
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes that
<jphilips> sweet. i'm on telegram :D
<jphilips> at libreoffice we did the same of bridging telegram and irc
<jphilips> which bridge script was used for the bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> We use a bot the KDE have, and kindly let us use
<jphilips> was thinking to encourage xubuntu to also have a bridge
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> TeleIRC IIRC
<jphilips> some years back i did a testing of kubuntu 15.04 when johnathan was around
<jphilips> here it is - https://docs.google.com/document/d/15lw1SJj5Hn4mNschRcxdLnMEx6ObUWSPRexb9YcsHd4/edit?usp=sharing
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh nice, I was thinking of running a bug hunt session online ahead of the 20.04 release
<jphilips> i was thinking to do the same for xubuntu and one reason i came by was to coordinate marketing efforts with kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'd be happy to work with you on that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We have a great online video conferencing tool BigBlueButton
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That we can use to create a virtual conference type of event
<jphilips> according to the release schedule, march 5th was the 'Ubuntu Testing Week'. did kubuntu do anything?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Looks like things got ahead of me
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Not unusual
<jphilips> well it was optional :D
<jphilips> so how to access BigBlueButton?
<RikMills> don't think many flavours did. that was put there when we dropped the beta1. good intentions, but perhaps optimistic
<jphilips> how have previous kubuntu bug hunting sessions turned out
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Its been a long while
<jphilips> was one done for 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No
<jphilips> okay
<jphilips> so did you want to discuss/brainstorm on irc or on video conference
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We can use video conference, but I. At work right now, I'll be available about 19:00 UTC if that's any goos
<jphilips> sounds good.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK brilliant, we ping you here a bit later
<jphilips> okay. i'll be here
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 19:00 UTC today Rick
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's 1pm my time so I'll need to hold my lunch time back a bit.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit now that is working it seems that I can tag people.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Is this on BBB?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Guy's so sorry I will have to take a rain check in this, family requests my assistance, can we try for tomorrow instead ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll be at the office tomorrow so I'm not sure.
<jphilips> Sick_Rimmit: i got caught up as well, but i'll be around tomorrow if you have time
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-17
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Good Morning, yes let's go for it again at 19:00 UTC
<jphilips> morning all. 19.00 UTC is fine for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not liking the marketing that Michael is during from Kubuntu Focus.
<jphilips> 5 minutes to the meeting. are we still having it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm around.
<jphilips> what platform will be used?
<jphilips> Sick mentioned BigBlueButton
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Be right there
<jphilips> which room?
<jphilips> is there a password on the room?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Room1
<jphilips> tells me invalid password
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> All lower case
<jphilips> give me that the site cant be reached
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm weird
<jphilips> gives*
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You want to try zoom ?
<jphilips> zoom is blocked here unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Try link again
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I would make sure that you don't have any addons that block Java or anything similar.
<jphilips> gonna reset my router and be back in a minute
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ok, we're in the room
<jphilips> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r-EiIhfTILuAleEixu1dhLZTOKFah7WyfRE2CVMHFag/edit#
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit did you move somewhere?
<valorie> you aren't watching the chat
<valorie> he dropped out and will rejoin
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That was a while ago though.
<valorie> hmm, where are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I needed to get back to work since I was on my lunch break.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> we'll talk in #ubuntu-flavors
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Pah! Sorry guys lost the internet, router giving no bandwidth
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> :-( Sorry that got disrupted, I really like these ideas in the Google doc
<valorie> we talked a bit after you left
<valorie> I think #ubuntu-flavors is the best place to coordinated this
<valorie> get all the flavors cooperating, and testing one another's BRs
<valorie> especially damn ubuquite
<valorie> ubiquity
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit I've made some of the changes for the website and I plan on working on more of them as time permits.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I thought working together was the right way forward too
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice one @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's been a stressful evening for me trying to fix the network issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Am going to call it a day, and pick this up tomorrow. Apologies again ttfn
<valorie> I have gsoc starting up too, so it's all a bit keeping all the plates spinning
<jphilips> guess kubuntu doesnt have to worry about ubiquity as you guys are using calamares
<jphilips> i see lubuntu is as well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We aren't using Calamares last I saw.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu doesn't use Cala
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Only Lubuntu
<jphilips> sorry my mistake
<valorie> we may want to, but not right before an LTS
<valorie> maybe after
<jphilips> hope all are staying safe. see you tomorrow.
<valorie> oh hey @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> stay safe jphilips
<valorie> @ahoneybun, we jitsi'd with thomas last night
<valorie> sounds pretty bad there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I heard about that.
<valorie> you OK?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm beginning to think I may have it but with tests being limited I'm not sure tbh.
<valorie> oh god
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have some coughing and I had some issues breathing earlier today.
<valorie> otoh you are young and healthy and likely to do well
<valorie> ooooooo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But I didn't have breakfast and I had some food and felt better.
<valorie> do you have a doctor you can call for advice?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm thinking I was kinda freaking myself out a bit with all the news.
<valorie> well sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have an app from work for our health care that I'm going to use later today.
<valorie> one night I kept refreshing the johns-hopkins outbreak map
<valorie> until I stopped myself
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea we were trying to stop Emma from doing that since her and her daughter have asthma
<valorie> lordy
<valorie> they should NOT get it
<valorie> <3 emma
<valorie> <3 you
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I had it when I was younger but it stopped effecting me.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We're working from home for this week and I'll be working from home for at least 2 weeks.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> get out and walk outside or something occasionally
<valorie> don't go nuts cooped up
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I haven't done that yet tbh. I've been opening my window curtains for natural light.
<valorie> learning to cook a bit?
<valorie> I'm having to cook more than I have been
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did when I was on my own though now with Alex we either order out or he cooks.
<valorie> sounds like a good marriage
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> Bob cooks too, but usually we both do part
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> xD
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We haven't hit common law stuff at this point lol.
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-19
<jphilips> hi all. hope everyone is well and safe
<jphilips> RikMills: ahoneybun was making changes to the website menu and mistakenly put Download underneath Feature Tour and this should be corrected immediately if possible
<RikMills> jphilips: done
<jphilips> RikMills: thanks. please also remove community at the end, as that wasnt supposed to be in the menu
<jphilips> the telegram has been created - https://t.me/UbuntuTesters
<jphilips> i've already added 3 kubuntu members into it, so please leave the group if you dont wish to be in it :D
<valorie> thanks!
<jphilips> valorie: gsoc, interesting. what are you mentoring
<valorie> I'm an admin for KDE
<valorie> which means I guess I mentor the mentors
<valorie> and direct the kids to whatever they can't find
<jphilips> nice
<valorie> amazing how clueless some are about simple things
<valorie> like channel topics!
<valorie> free software itself
<valorie> how to use IRC
<valorie> how to search the internet
<jphilips> really, how to search the internet
<jphilips> wow
<valorie> you would be amazed
<jphilips> i was a gsoc mentor for libreoffice, for the UI/UX side, not the dev side :D
<valorie> but it's cool to guide a kid in and then meet them years later, all successful
<valorie> nice
<valorie> I'm not qualified to be a mentor, read code, etc.
<valorie> but I can help them with their proposals
<valorie> I'm a demon on writing unit tests
<valorie> all the way through
<valorie> not at the end
<jphilips> so how many students did kde get this year
<valorie> same with documentation
<valorie> oh, it's just the second day of uploading drafts
<valorie> we have maybe 10 so far
<valorie> but who knows how many will make the cut, how many we'll request /get
<valorie> usually around 20
<valorie> used to be twice that, but that burnt out way too many people
<jphilips> do you have a list of potential topics for students to pick from at a link somewhere
<valorie> yes, that's a requirement for all orgs
<valorie> before we can apply
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2020/Ideas
<jphilips> nice list
<jphilips> any of them most exciting to you
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-20
<valorie> jphilips: more of the KDE websites is the most exciting personally
<valorie> no proposals yet for it
<valorie> early days, and I hope for some good ones
<valorie> yofel: o/
<valorie> how are you?
